# 1998 Kinesis Downhill - Finsished overhauling today!



## ivanm (Apr 26, 2013)

Here it tis!
1997/1998 custom build Kinesis Frame
Maguras, bombers, mrp chainguard, rst rear shock, 7 speed, 44t chainring, 11-32 cassette ratio, high rish bars
Kept as original as possible in the recent work been done.

Whaddayiz think!?


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

That it is a nice example of an ugly bike. But I am glad you are happy with it!


----------



## ivanm (Apr 26, 2013)

dude, only a loser who doesn't know anything about bikes would make a comment like that. was expecting a bit better on this forum.

whats your issue with it exactly?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Let's keep it civil gentlemen. 

Do recall, opinions are like, well, you know. 

Get all bent about some individuals opinion, and you just make the hyenas hungrier.... 

You're new. It's all good. Bikes of this vintage, while oldish, only appeal to a small sub set of the folks who hang here. Simply accept that, and the variety of thoughts you'll get about it, and things will go swimmingly!

Me? Cool bike, nice effort, enjoy it, but DH bikes aren't really my bag, save some of the funkier stuff from say, Brooklyn, Balfa etc, and even then, they aren't bikes I'd ride other than for a blast around the parking lot.

It's all about the story behind it, the passion you have for it, and more detailed pics of the cooler aspects. This is a passion forum, not just show and minimal tell. 

And do recall, you said, "Whaddayiz think!?".....


----------



## ivanm (Apr 26, 2013)

Someone puts together a road racing bike, or a bmx and posts a picture of it - I'm not gonna comment, cause I'm not into those bikes, so its pointless.

I'm posting in 'Vintage, retro, classic' on a mountain bike forum, so it seems to be the right place

Constructive criticism is always welcome, being a knob isn't


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

ivanm said:


> being a knob isn't


Name calling will get you nowhere in here, relax and chat with whomever you like, or don't.

I already alluded to this in my previous post, last time I'm going to mention it....


----------



## ivanm (Apr 26, 2013)

you're missing the point of what I'm saying though? don't be so quick to jump into moderator mode.

what i got from the guy was not an opinion, it was an insult, an opinion is 'i dont really like that colourscheme' or 'its not the bike for me'
an insult is - 'thats a nice example of an ugly bike'

don't expect a civilized response to an uncivilized comment, thats being a a tad unrealistic.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

You're new, so I'm assuming you haven't lurked here for years, if you have, then you'd know what I'm angling at, and we wouldn't be having this conversation. 

Folks around here express themselves, pretty freely, and we, the mods, tend to let it ride within reason (name calling and personal attacks are the line in the sand so to speak). To crush all opinion, makes for a very boring, snoozy, overly moderated lovefest of useless drivel (oh Jimmy, your dog poo covered Ross with bent wheels is AWESOME!!!!). If you take the good with the bad, it works out just fine. 

If you get all jammed up when someone doesn't like your bike, it spins out of control pretty fast. 

Been there, seen that (many times), just trying to help you learn the lay of the land is all.....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ivanm said:


> dude, only a loser who doesn't know anything about bikes would make a comment like that. was expecting a bit better on this forum.
> whats your issue with it exactly?


The main issue is that it's an ugly f'ing bike. He's right. The other issue is that it's barely VRC.



ivanm said:


> Constructive criticism is always welcome, being a knob isn't


Constructive criticism for ya. Don't get offended so easily.



ivanm said:


> don't be so quick to jump into moderator mode.


Ya MCS....don't be so quick to help this guy out!


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Constructive criticism #1: The wheel QRs are on the wrong side.
Constructive criticism #2: Tire logos are not aligned with the valve stems.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Housing is long.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Not of my doing, but apparently the hyenas have been unleashed, hence, my prior suggestions (and I was only trying to help, not bag on you)......

Hoping for the best, but predicting a lockdown.


----------



## ivanm (Apr 26, 2013)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> apparently the hyenas have been unleashed


goodness, you mean the forum grannies?

cable housing - got it sorted already
qr's - doesn't matter, been biking for years dude
tyre logos - are you joking?

I was looking to talk to bikers, whats goin on?

I'm getting a feeling for how this forum works.


----------



## ivanm (Apr 26, 2013)

Rumpfy said:


> The main issue is that it's an ugly f'ing bike. He's right.


Dude, again, whats the point of this? You gotta be able to actually say something other then 'its an ugly bike'
Is it the frame you don't like? -a solid Kinesis mtb frame
Forks? - could have sworn they were/are some of the bestselling forks around
Magura brakes? Swingarm?
I mean, to say that its ugly without anything else shows the mental level you're working at. And that all you're doing is jumping on the bandwagon



Rumpfy said:


> The other issue is that it's barely VRC.


Ok, so what is it? Up to date? : D


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

The forum regulars here (and most of the true vintage MTB community) are interested in bikes far older than that. There's nothing really vintage about it. Being DH specific is another nail in the VRC coffin. I also think it's hideous. 

retrobike.co.uk is where you need to go to find some like-minded people who will stroke you about that bike.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

ivanm said:


> qr's - doesn't matter, been biking for years dude
> tyre logos - are you joking?


are _you_ joking? 
definitely fix the QR, it will take you a minute and just about anyone can notice that. fix it or it looks lazy. 
you're supposed to set the logos by the valve stem; nothing new.


----------



## ivanm (Apr 26, 2013)

ameybrook said:


> The forum regulars here (and most of the true vintage MTB community) are interested in bikes far older than that. There's nothing really vintage about it. Being DH specific is another nail in the VRC coffin. I also think it's hideous.


Not looking for any strokes dude, maybe your into that, I was trying to find bikers who knew their stuff?

When you say theres nothing retro, vintage, or classic about it, what planet are you on?
I brought it to the trails yesterday and the guys who worked in the bikeshop hadn't ever seen hydraulic rim brakes. Thats the current generation of bikers.
They didn't know bikes were made with nylon bushes years ago.
Thats just to give you an example, its in no way a modern (post 2000) bike.

And to say its hideous, dude. You're not insulting me at all? So don't think that gets to me. 
I've had loads of bikes, and even just seen countless bikes, with different colourschemes and rigs, and sure I mightn't be that into them, but calling them hideous is a bit dumb, and shows your getting offended like the others here
You're not into a colourscheme, fair enough, thats about all you can say about this bike?

When you say most of the true vintage mtb community, are you joking? You're arrogance is showing


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

ehigh said:


> you're supposed to set the logos by the valve stem; nothing new.


FYI there's a reason for doing this. Not just aesthetic / OCD behavior.


----------



## ivanm (Apr 26, 2013)

Kinda laughing here. 
For all those wannabes saying its ugly/hideous, why not post a few photos of bikes from this era you consider nice? Or a few of your own bikes?


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

ivanm said:


> Why not post a few photos of bikes from this era you consider nice? Or a few of your own bikes?


Nothing like that ever happens here. Ever.


----------



## ivanm (Apr 26, 2013)

ehigh said:


> are _you_ joking?
> definitely fix the QR, it will take you a minute and just about anyone can notice that. fix it or it looks lazy.
> you're supposed to set the logos by the valve stem; nothing new.


Which side should the quick release lever be on a mtb with front discs? - Yahoo! UK & Ireland Answers

http://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-corner/does-side-matter-front-axle-quick-release-606292.html


----------



## ivanm (Apr 26, 2013)

ameybrook said:


> Nothing like that ever happens here. Ever.


cool? just post a few links?


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

ivanm said:


> qr's - doesn't matter, been biking for years dude
> tyre logos - are you joking?
> 
> I was looking to talk to bikers, whats goin on?


There are some things on a (well assembled) bicycle that are expected and have been for decades, including Q/R levers on the non-drive side and tire labels lined up with the valve stem. These aren't some arbitrary code the people on this forum came up with, they're well known throughout cycling in all disciplines. Sure you can still ride your bike without following them, but don't expect to be taken seriously by other cyclists (FYI, "bikers" ride motorcycles), especially a group that collects and restores vintage bikes. You might get away with ignoring the details on the DH/Freeride forum, but the VRC forum isn't a bunch of ADHD teenage bro's.

edit: Your bike obviously doesn't have disk brakes, tradition and the general consensus says that the Q/R goes on the non-drive side.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Here's a starter, by no means all encompassing......


----------



## ivanm (Apr 26, 2013)

Cool? 
Not into the last one, bit plain.
2nd one - Like the brooks saddle, not mad about the colour scheme
and first ones cool enough?

completely different type of bikes to what I've got, doesn't bother me though?
have you got any photos of suspension mtb's that you think are nice? as opposed to hideous/ugly


----------



## ivanm (Apr 26, 2013)

-Anomie- said:


> These aren't some arbitrary code the people on this forum came up with
> 
> edit: Your bike obviously doesn't have disk brakes, tradition and the general consensus says that the Q/R goes on the non-drive side.


I think you said it there though? tradition and general consensus.....?
People were laughing at the 44T chainring yesterday, saying it was way too big, and I got up the hills the same as the rest of them? It was fine?
Whatever about tradition and all that, if it doesn't make a difference, then I don't mind which way the wheel release goes, or the tyre brand in line
The logo being in line with the valve provides what difference exactly? Is it noticeable? other then aesthetically
The qr being on the non-drive side? Do you notice it when riding? Is it worse for the maintenance of the bike? 
If it doesn't really matter, why bother being picky about it? You need more then tradition as a reason


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ivanm said:


> Cool?
> Not into the last one, bit plain.


LOL! Me either. So plain. Obviously sucky!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Respect for tradition, Samuel Smith's Nut Brown Ale, Guiness, Sierra Nevada Pale Ale ...

Screw tradition, Budweiser, Coors, Miller Lite.

Both "get the job done", but one offers far more for the senses, as well as the ability to develop an appreciation for why the tradition matters, and is respected. 

I know where I'd head, but to each their own!


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

ivanm said:


> The qr being on the non-drive side? Do you notice it when riding? Is it worse for the maintenance of the bike?


Just be sure to put them both on the same side so you don't unbalance the bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ivanm said:


> Not looking for any strokes dude, maybe your into that, I was trying to find bikers who knew their stuff?
> 
> When you say most of the true vintage mtb community, are you joking? You're arrogance is showing


This is a forum of 20-30 year mtb experts. They really know their stuff.

He's not joking. True vintage mtb community isn't into late 90's DH bikes. Maybe a couple guys will come to your defense though?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

ivanm said:


> The logo being in line with the valve provides what difference exactly? Is it noticeable? other then aesthetically


Try Yahoo! Answers for the answer to that one.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

ivanm said:


> completely different type of bikes to what I've got


You're right those are all properly assembled vintage bikes.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

wv_bob said:


> Just be sure to put them both on the same side so you don't unbalance the bike :thumbsup:


They need to be on the non drive side, to balance out the weight of the drivetrain.:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

In my opinion. I see your bike and it is fine for what it is. I get curious how you did/will replace the bushings for the suspension. I wonder if you will ever take the time to get proper decals for the frame or if that is too much effort. I see the housing as looking long and think about the bike I have that I still need to shorten the Hydraulic housing on (ready to ride, sure, restored, no). Along with the QR's backward, bag ties, and the valve allignment I wonder about attention to detail. Sure it is a fine rider ready to bring joy, but I don't see it restored yet. The white looks out of place and incomplete. Possibly white housing to bring it all together or maybe the decals on the frame will be white. I recently sold off an old Kona that kinda reminds me of this bike. Too old to be new but too new to be old. It was a perfect fit for the new owner. I gave him a killer price for a quality ride with old tecnology.

Not the greatest restore here on VRC but this a project I recently finished with my son.

Before:


After:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

muddybuddy said:


> You're right those are all properly assembled vintage bikes.


haha!



MendonCycleSmith said:


> They need to be on the non drive side, to balance out the weight of the drivetrain.:smilewinkgrin:


I tried QR's all on the right before...all I could do was a clockwise circle.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

ivanm said:


> completely different type of bikes to what I've got


You're right those are all properly assembled vintage bikes.


----------



## ivanm (Apr 26, 2013)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Respect for tradition, Samuel Smith's Nut Brown Ale, Guiness, Sierra Nevada Pale Ale ...
> 
> Screw tradition, Budweiser, Coors, Miller Lite.
> 
> ...


im writing you a song! will post it in a few mins!


----------



## ivanm (Apr 26, 2013)

Aemmer said:


> Not the greatest restore here on VRC but this a project I recently finished with my son.


i like those! pretty cool!


----------



## ivanm (Apr 26, 2013)

ok, songs done! just uploadin it now to youtube


----------



## ivanm (Apr 26, 2013)

having problems uploading to youtube, heres a speedyshare.com link


```
http://speedy.sh/MgDdA/mbtr-song.wav
```
ye see, things like how you pour a beer (with a good tradition) like guiness, does actually matter to the taste....


----------



## ivanm (Apr 26, 2013)

[video=dailymotion;xzucas]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xzucas_mbtr-song_music#.UZEzS0q8p6g[/video]

all the way from Dublin, Ireland for yiz


----------



## ivanm (Apr 26, 2013)

girlonbike said:


> Try Yahoo! Answers for the answer to that one.


ok! i did! 
read the thread in this link, exactly what I'm saying

Do you line up the valve with the tire logo? [Archive] - Bike Forums


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> I tried QR's all on the right before...all I could do was a clockwise circle.


You needed to mount the tires backward to offset that. I thought you had experience.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2013)

Rumpfy said:


> LOL! Me either. So plain. Obviously sucky!


I guess I won't show mine, no decals, just a head badge and some guys signature. How boring...


----------



## ivanm (Apr 26, 2013)

shawnw said:


> I guess I won't show mine, no decals, just a head badge and some guys signature. How boring...


yawn

its probably hideous and ugly....


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Here's a starter, by no means all encompassing......


The second one a Monarch? Whatever it is, it makes me happy.


----------



## ivanm (Apr 26, 2013)

Here's a classic bike for ye.
1960's Raleigh All Steel Bike


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

Lining up the logo with the valve stem is only the first step.
The tricky part comes in learning to feather your brakes when the tires leave the ground to make sure you realign the front with the rear whenever they get out of sync. 
OCD is a dangerous road, which coincidentally is the only place I think a lot of these VRC bikes are ridden 


Since there isn't a downhill-specific VRC forum, i think old farts here need to come around the the fact that the 90s are the VRC period for Downhill bikes.


----------



## sonett iii (Jun 1, 2009)

I tried to watch that video, but I had to turn the brightness down on my computer to avoid getting distracted by that ugly bike.


----------



## ivanm (Apr 26, 2013)

sonett iii said:


> i tried to watch that video, but i had to turn the brightness down on my computer to avoid getting distracted by that ugly bike.


: D


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Valves and labels go together for finding what caused flats, locating stems quickly, and because attention to detail is never a bad thing

Regardless

Your bike sucks
Your post sucks
Yahoo answers sucks
And you should feel bad

"the guys at the shop had never seen hydro rim brakes"

Your bike shop sucks


----------



## ivanm (Apr 26, 2013)

hollister said:


> Valves and labels go together for finding what caused flats, locating stems quickly, and because attention to detail is never a bad thing
> 
> Regardless
> 
> ...


Wow. I said some guy was being a knob and almost got the thread pulled, you spew all this garbage and nothing happens!

Get ready for it dude:
Valves and labels going together is for OCD farts, and has 'no' value. Anyone whose ever fixed punctures/flats should know it takes all of 1 minute to find the cause no matter how your tyres are rigged. 
Goodness, can't believe you're not joking about this. 
Take the tube out, line it up with the tyre, see where the puncture got through, and sort it?

My bike does just fine on the trails, thanks very much
This post is hilarious
Yahoo answers/Other bike forums are quite informative thanks
The bike shop i popped into yesterday had only new downhill bikers working there, and if you really knew your stuff, as a previous poster mentioned DH only really started properly in the 90's, so a 20 year old kid working at a bike shop on his summer holidays can be excused for having not seen magura rim brakes. Doesn't make him any less of a mtber then me or you

And I feel do feel bad, but for you man? Your attitude sucks


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

tough room...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I liked that song! How come you have a sense of humor in your song, but none at all in your posts? Weird.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> Yahoo answers sucks


Heeey, easy.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Yahoo is still in business?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

ivanm for the win. 

ivanm, meet hollister, he likes to be mean, and as long as he sticks to picking on your bike, and not your person, we leave him alone. 

Why?

Because when he's done with that, he knows a sh*t ton about old bikes that most folks don't care about, and owns a few shining examples of the type that we come together around as a community. 

Love the song. I'd love to join you for a real pint. Farthest east I've gotten is Newfoundland though, still too far to swim, sadly.... 

This thread is officially awesome.

P.S. It's all about the details with these guys. Just how it is, deal with it, or not. Your bike might look better for it though, even a old dog can learn a new trick if they want to.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Those are of the same bike. The point Aemmer's trying to make is that a "proper" restoration is more than just bolting it back together. 
So have you posted this in the DH forum. There are a few guys in there that have been around that scene a long time and will appreciate and maybe even remember your bike.


ivanm said:


> i like those! pretty cool!


And in defense of BigWheel. That guy has forgotten more about bikes than you'll ever know.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Here's my .02 the bike is fine for what it is, you asked for opinions you got one didn't like it so you spun off your axis. Not accounting for the simple fact YOU came and asked for opinions from the "grannies" here. Why would you do that if you are so thin skinned? Why would you restore a bike if "tradition" means nothing to you? Why post that bike and ask for opinions if you are not willing to listen to pointers from guys who have been restoring bikes for a long time? I suggest take a break watch the forum, see if its for you or not. That way people won't just jump to the conclusion that you're just an imbecile.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2013)

Rumpfy said:


> Heeey, easy.


Sounds like Yahoo is lining someones pockets, and also filling his garage


----------



## ivanm (Apr 26, 2013)

oh wow, how many of you guys are there?!:



chefmiguel said:


> you asked for opinions you got one didn't like it so you spun off your axis. Not accounting for the simple fact YOU came and asked for opinions from the "grannies" here. Why would you do that if you are so thin skinned?


I came onto a vrc forum with a (like-it-or-not) retro downhill I put back together, thinking I'd get feedback from retro downhill guys
What I got was insults thrown at me by grannies, calling my bike hideous/ugly because the tyres weren't to their satisfaction. That NOT why I started the thread. 
Soon realized that it didn't matter, and the OCD grannies were released! 
And as for spinning off my axis? (Lolz plz plz no lag plz plz) I've been giving as good as I've been getting



chefmiguel said:


> Why post that bike and ask for opinions if you are not willing to listen to pointers from guys who have been restoring bikes for a long time?


pointers........such as.......'your bike sucks', 'its hideous', 'nice example of an ugly bike'................geez, I could have gotten that from the kid next door, no bike restoration experience needed to give that kind of feedback! : D



chefmiguel said:


> Why would you restore a bike if "tradition" means nothing to you?


I was referring to the tyre/valve thingy, my point was I'm not going to do something just because someone says, 'oh you should', if it doesn't matter whichever way its done



chefmiguel said:


> you're just an imbecile.


ill take your word for it chief


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Hate to pile on OP, but you spelled "finished" wrong in your thread title...guess details really don't matter.

Damn funny thread though overall, thanks for the laughs.


Steve


----------



## ivanm (Apr 26, 2013)

jeff said:


> a "proper" restoration is more than just bolting it back together.
> 
> And in defense of BigWheel. That guy has forgotten more about bikes than you'll ever know.


I'm not claiming to know more then BigWheel, I'm sure he's cool when it comes to 'older then what I've got'!

Did involve a lot more then bolting the thing together though, went through some hassle getting parts. Has cost the guts of €500 euro getting it back in working order after being lying up for years

Every single bikeshop I brought it to for advice said - 'throw it out, buy a new one'
After ignoring all of that, finally getting it up and going, first 'feedback' I get is - nice example of an ugly bike...... ye can imagine why this thread went the way it did


----------



## ivanm (Apr 26, 2013)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Hate to pile on OP, but you spelled "finished" wrong in your thread title...guess details really don't matter.
> 
> Damn funny thread though overall, thanks for the laughs.
> 
> Steve


Crap! Didn't notice that!
I did notice I spelt High Rise wrong, in the first post - spelt it high rish : /


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Dirty $anchez said:


> The second one a Monarch? Whatever it is, it makes me happy.


Wassup?!



ivanm said:


> Has cost the guts of €500 euro getting it back in working order after being lying up for years


holy crap!



ivanm said:


> ill take your word for it chief


It's chef, not chief.

Well, kudos to you for hanging in there. I'm gonna have a Guinness for ya.


----------



## ivanm (Apr 26, 2013)

girlonbike said:


> It's chef, not chief.


its not chef, its chf


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I was going to bag on you for the ugly bike but then got to the song link. Cool song! Not completely my thing, but I dig the songwriting and the rockin' it out Celtic blues style on the harmonica!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

I don't enjoy being mean, I just don't suffer idiots happily

About the only thing this guy is good for is to serve as a bad example


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Call me slow, I'm still back trying to figure out what bike Shawn needs decals for.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

I think this thread is the Dogz Bollx!


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I like it for what it is. It looks like alot of the bikes lined up to take their run at Mt. Hood Meadows in the late 90's.

Maguras, check. Bombers, check. MRP was also located in Portland at the time.

My riding partner back then received one of those frames for fixing the roof at Kinesis. It was based loosely on the Diamond Back frames that came out of there. 

Also popular in the area at the time were Speshy FSR's (MRP), and Rocky DH TO's from Fat Tire Farm. I also remember odd unified DH frames from Ti Cycles.

Have fun on it.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Here are a couple of FS prototypes, the silver one is from 1999 but based on the AMP design of several years earlier and the colored one is a design drawn in 2000 but similar to earlier designs. Neither saw production.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

ivanm, I was with you until you had to start criticizing our malted beverages.

Now I happen to know for a fact that perfection comes in a 30 pack of aluminum cans with special ink that changes color to tell you when its cold enough. Maybe that explains why I like your bike.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

Even my 10yo knows to line up tire labels. Gotta love tradition.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2013)

Aemmer said:


> Call me slow, I'm still back trying to figure out what bike Shawn needs decals for.


Hey Tim, don't want to derail the positive vibe or content of this Thread.
But, my bike in question never had decals. SP called it his Signature Model, he hand painted his signature in leu on decals.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

AKamp said:


> Even my 10yo knows to line up tire labels. Gotta love tradition.


I'm looking at rear tire from across the room. There are two labels. I got one right.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Bigwheel said:


> View attachment 798840


How much travel does that get at the rear before the tyre jams into the seatpost?

Every bump would result in a short skid. 

Oh, yeah, I should probably say something about the OPs yellow weapon given I've been sitting on the sideline eating popcorn watching the thread unfold. Ummm, let's see... got it!

Jockey wheel matches the frame! Attention to detail FTW!

Grumps


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

chefmiguel said:


> That way people won't just jump to the conclusion that you're just an imbecile.


Too late for that.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> How much travel does that get at the rear before the tyre jams into the seatpost?
> 
> Grumps


All the 80mm's it is designed for and then some I guess because it has never rubbed and I have given it plenty of chances to.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I guess it is okay if it goes downhill as fast as your thread.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2013)

yo-Nate-y said:


> I guess it is okay if it goes downhill as fast as your thread.


I can't believe he hasn't gone over the bars yet.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

> don't be so quick to jump into moderator mode.

But he is the moderator.


> been biking for years dude

Maybe you've been doing it wrong for years. Oh, many people on this forum wouldn't say they've been riding for "years" rather they would use the term "decades".


> I was trying to find bikers who knew their stuff?

You know when you said that, I was starting to think you were a troll. But when you start implying Hollister doesn't know what he is talking about...that's when I knew you didn't know what you were talking about.



p.s. Funny thread, Ivan. If you want to call me a knob...I'm cool with that.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Bigwheel said:


> All the 80mm's it is designed for and then some I guess because it has never rubbed and I have given it plenty of chances to.


Cool. Tyre looks a bit close in that pic but hard to judge the path of travel I guess. Anyway, it was just an observation, let's get back to the fun.



pinguwin said:


> > been biking for years dude
> 
> Oh, many people on this forum wouldn't say they've been riding for "years" rather they would use the term "decades".


Been riding for 38 years as of today. Happy frigging birthday to me by the way. 43 full rich years. I got my first bike for my 5th birthday that's how I know exactly how long I've been riding. Decades, baby. Decades.

Been building my own bikes since I was 19. Decades, baby. Decades.

Now, restoring bikes, I started doing that about 12 years ago with 1980s road bikes, 1970s BMX bikes and more recently early 90s MTBs.

I know a lot about bikes and parts and history. Lots. But there's one other important thing I know. And that's compared to a lot of people here, my knowledge is rudimentary and minuscule.

Grumps


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> Cool. Tyre looks a bit close in that pic but hard to judge the path of travel I guess. Anyway, it was just an observation, let's get back to the fun.
> 
> Been riding for 38 years as of today. Happy frigging birthday to me by the way. 43 full rich years. I got my first bike for my 5th birthday that's how I know exactly how long I've been riding. Decades, baby. Decades.
> 
> ...


Happy birthday grumps. I have enjoyed your company immensely. Big hugs and kisses....I sent you something....


----------



## ivanm (Apr 26, 2013)

pinguwin said:


> > don't be so quick to jump into moderator mode.
> 
> But he is the moderator.


uhuh. thats why I said moderator mode, as in authoritarian



pinguwin said:


> > been biking for years dude
> 
> Maybe you've been doing it wrong for years. Oh, many people on this forum wouldn't say they've been riding for "years" rather they would use the term "decades".


oh goodness, you're right! I've never once matched my tyres/valves! what an idiot! could have at least redeemed myself with matching qr's and I couldn't even get that right! You're right, I'm a much lesser biker then all of you in light of these facts, I should take up dancing maybe



pinguwin said:


> > I was trying to find bikers who knew their stuff?
> 
> You know when you said that, I was starting to think you were a troll. But when you start implying Hollister doesn't know what he is talking about...that's when I knew you didn't know what you were talking about.


Look at Hollisters posts on this thread. If that guy has a clue, he sure didn't show it. 
Never implied I have more mechanical/bike building/ restoration/klunking/mtb experience then the guy, the thing is it doesn't matter?
Dudes who write this deserve little if not zero respect from a 'new' guy to the forum:

''Your bike sucks
Your post sucks
Yahoo answers sucks
And you should feel bad

"the guys at the shop had never seen hydro rim brakes"

Your bike shop sucks ''

Yea geez, he showed a wealth of imformation/age/experience in his post, I'm truly ashamed for putting him down and implying he's an ass, couldn't be further from the truth



pinguwin said:


> p.s. Funny thread, Ivan. If you want to call me a knob...I'm cool with that.


I love you


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

What time is it in Ireland? 

Gonna say, I'm in OJ, cereal and wakey wakey mode currently, and you're many time zones away....

I'm no authoritarian (can't stand them actually), I was simply trying to help you get the lay of the land, but it appears you know how to roll with the punches anyway.

Welcome to the club.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I bet he's zygote's sock puppet.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

jeff said:


> I bet he's zygote's sock puppet.


Nah. He's got way more style.

Dude wrote and sang a song about us, first time I've ever seen that here


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

I just thought I'd toss in a "meh". Not really retro, certainly not classic, not old enough to be vintage. Just an old FS bike. That's not a bad thing, just not to the tastes of the majority of the trolls you've decided to come share the space under this particular bridge with.

That is of course just my opinion. I usually ignore threads about FS bikes, because they're not really my thing. I saw 4 pages of replies and thought there must be something interesting going on in here. 

Needs some red tires. Be sure to line up the valves with the labels.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> Happy birthday grumps. I have enjoyed your company immensely. Big hugs and kisses....I sent you something....


Why thank you! If it's the hugs and kisses, then I'll need to collect those in person. :blush:

Got a 6 drawer tool chest which will be purely for bike tools. Happy Grumps!



jeff said:


> I bet he's zygote's sock puppet.


I doubt Zygote can sing. Being able to sing is an Irish trait. The only Irishman who can't sing is Bono. Now Sinead O'Connor and the Chieftains doing "The Foggy Dew", that always floors me.

Grumps


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

ivanm said:


> Here it tis!
> 1997/1998 custom build Kinesis Frame
> Maguras, bombers, mrp chainguard, rst rear shock, 7 speed, 44t chainring, 11-32 cassette ratio, high rish bars
> Kept as original as possible in the recent work been done.
> ...


I like this bike! It is a great example of where we came from, I had a similar bike the only picture I have is this:



it's a turner burner DH which predated the afterburner. The frame weighed around 100lbs, it had 3.5" of travel on the rear. The head tube was made out of 1/4" thick tube and the bike rode just like a a heavy heavy XC frame would ride. As you can see from this configuration I had a triple sweet wings crank set up, some first gen XTR v-brakes and wheels. I rode it as an XC bike for a couple of years until the BB broke off the bike. Dave Turner tried to fix it but it was incompatible with his later gen BB setup so they kept/scrapped it and I got a new turner which I broke.

The problem the VRC crowd has with these bikes is that unlike the passionate XC bikes that the original makers made, from cunningham through fisher, the original DH bikes were usually made off shore and built up to do one thing: shred in the DH races of the day. Baring finding a Bushido or a tomac ridden DH bike they just don't have the interest to the collector crowd.

However there is a great vintage DH thread in the DH forum I think and I bet this bike would garner a lot of attention there. It has a great Kamikaze look to it, with the huge platter chainring.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

rockcrusher said:


> However there is a great vintage DH thread in the DH forum I think and I bet this bike would garner a lot of attention there. It has a great Kamikaze look to it, with the huge platter chainring.


Looks like this is the thread
http://forums.mtbr.com/downhill-freeride/old-school-dh-bikes-745226.html

Some very cool stuff there. I would think the VRC crowd here could at least identify with some of the hideous paint schemes on a few of those bikes.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

trailville said:


> Looks like this is the thread
> http://forums.mtbr.com/downhill-freeride/old-school-dh-bikes-745226.html
> 
> Some very cool stuff there. I would think the VRC crowd here could at least identify with some of the hideous paint schemes on a few of those bikes.


I think people misunderstand how this thread went sideways. I love a lot of ugly bikes. Hams aren't exactly the prettiest bikes around and I love those. If Ivan just didn't get a little defensive about the first comment, it would have been fine. Asked for comments and then ridiculed the constructive comments that came his way. It is what it is and he's done fine since then.

As for some 90's FS bikes, not exactly beauties but plenty here appreciate where DH bikes came from.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

girlonbike said:


> As for some 90's FS bikes, not exactly beauties but plenty here appreciate where DH bikes came from.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

If its one thing we can all agree on, Hollister is a know nothing idiot as$hole. 

Thanks.


----------



## TrungLam (Jul 15, 2012)

It's ugly as he'll. get over it.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I hope we get another song out of this.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

ivanm said:


> I was looking to talk to bikers, whats goin on?
> 
> I'm getting a feeling for how this forum works.


We are cyclists.

Biker - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ivanm (Apr 26, 2013)

banks said:


> We are cyclists.
> 
> Biker - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


yea, look at no.3 on the list?


----------



## ivanm (Apr 26, 2013)

trailville said:


> Looks like this is the thread
> http://forums.mtbr.com/downhill-freeride/old-school-dh-bikes-745226.html
> 
> Some very cool stuff there. I would think the VRC crowd here could at least identify with some of the hideous paint schemes on a few of those bikes.


 nice thread alright!



girlonbike said:


> Asked for comments and then ridiculed the constructive comments that came his way.


 ah here now, the abusive comments got abuse in return, and as for the OCD comments, they got abuse because they deserve it!


----------



## ivanm (Apr 26, 2013)

girlonbike said:


> I hope we get another song out of this.


have something else in mind! will do it tomorrow if i get time!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ivanm, VRC Minstrel.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

ivanm said:


> have something else in mind! will do it tomorrow if i get time!


We're big on the 80s bikes around here, and being OCD we must have period correct.

If your next track could be a New Romantic thing and have keytar or at least synth, that would be most appreciated.

Personally I'm more into the early 90s stuff, so I'm okay with grunge or even Manchester shoe-gaze.

Grumps


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

This thread is great!
I must say, I appreciate that your bike works pretty well and ugly is maybe too strong a word...may un-beautiful... it for sure isn't a Control Tech FS, as that is the definition of a beautiful FS bike around here.


----------



## ivanm (Apr 26, 2013)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> Been riding for 38 years as of today


I gotta 2 wheeled machine probably more suitable for you


----------



## ivanm (Apr 26, 2013)

Vader said:


> I'm looking at rear tire from across the room. There are two labels. I got one right.


Dude?!!! Thats flippin dangerous!??

Don't take my word for it, have a look at this online tutorial I found

[video=dailymotion;xzy1wb]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xzy1wb_mtbr-video-2_sport#.UZU5LkppYZ4[/video]

*edit - dumb vido embedding, doesn't play properly, keeps skipping parts of it. 
heres a slightly less skippy version
mtbr video 3 - Video Dailymotion


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Ivan, hate to bum you out, but that thing has 4 wheels. 

Easy to miss with all the aggro marketing going on though......

If we're really going to go for 4, they might as well all be the same size at least!


----------



## ivanm (Apr 26, 2013)

ah, ye get the point though! : D
2 big wheels (plus stabilizerzzzz)


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

ivanm said:


> I gotta 2 wheeled machine probably more suitable for you


I'm at work. My work blocks You Tube. I don't know what it is so I don't know whether to be amused or offended. 

Anyway, I'm 43, not 83. I regularly do 100km road rides and 5hr MTB rides. I compete in 24hr solo racing, every few months we do downhill shuttle runs, and from time to time I throw myself around on the BMX track (24" DK Fury).

I'm not ready for the retirement home just yet. And I'm sure as hell not prepared to be written off by someone with a pastel yellow thing with the skewers on the wrong side!

Grumps

PS: The last bit was tongue in cheek, good natured ribbing and all that. :thumbsup:


----------



## ivanm (Apr 26, 2013)

the skewers are on the 'right' side now apparently! check the tutorial video later!


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

LOL peer pressure.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> I'm at work. My work blocks You Tube. I don't know what it is so I don't know whether to be amused or offended.


Okay Ivanm Got to see the video. An ad for a wheelchair. Wow. You went there? Because in your mind people in their 40s are disabled, yeah?

Quickie brand wheelchair. A friend of mine had a Quickie wheelchair, so "Quickie" was his nickname as a result. He had muscular dystrophy and he died at 29. He lived a full rich life while he had it though. You know what, when I look back on his life I'm pleased to have made it to 43 and enjoy the life I lead. And telling me I'm ready for a wheelchair, nice, it actually speaks volumes about you.

That yellow bike is perfect for you. Because it's nothing special.

Good luck with puberty.

Cheers,
Grumps


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Ok, what to do this Saturday morning, what to do? Click "Settings", click "Edit Ignore List"









tappy-tap-tap, click "Okay"









Done.

What else to do today...I think I'll go ride. It's already a fine day.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

How to Have a Sense of Humor: 6 Steps - wikiHow


----------



## ivanm (Apr 26, 2013)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> Okay Ivanm Got to see the video. An ad for a wheelchair. Wow. You went there? Because in your mind people in their 40s are disabled, yeah?
> 
> Quickie brand wheelchair. A friend of mine had a Quickie wheelchair, so "Quickie" was his nickname as a result. He had muscular dystrophy and he died at 29. He lived a full rich life while he had it though. You know what, when I look back on his life I'm pleased to have made it to 43 and enjoy the life I lead. And telling me I'm ready for a wheelchair, nice, it actually speaks volumes about you.
> 
> ...


Dear Aunt Grumpy,

How are you? Things are well here. Life is very good.
I was sad to hear you're going through menopause and are very emotional these days. It does explain your emotional overreaction to just about everything recently. Hopefully it won't last too long, and you'll be back to normal soon

Although it is good to see your sense of humor is still going stong. I read your reply to one of my posts, and laughed a lot. 
I realized after a short while your sarcastic streak is as present as ever : ) 
I mean, only a complete moron would take a joke about being called an old timer who should trade her bike for a wheelchair personally from some guy on an internet forum, and bring up such ridiculous sentiments. 
I mean, for a second there, you had me thinking you were really a self righteous gobshite, with no sense of humor, but then I realised you were joking! You got me good though! : D
Lots of hugs, hope you are well

-Your pal, Ivan


----------



## ivanm (Apr 26, 2013)

wv_bob said:


> How to Have a Sense of Humor: 6 Steps - wikiHow


How dare you. 
I have a friend who is dying of liver cancer as we speak, I'll be flying over to visit him next week, and you're posting articles about having a sense of humor?????
At a time like this?????!!!!!!
You should show some respect you young waste of space


----------



## ivanm (Apr 26, 2013)

pinguwin said:


> Ok, what to do this Saturday morning, what to do? Click "Settings", click "Edit Ignore List"
> 
> View attachment 800108
> 
> ...


Pinguwin oh Pinguwin
Where did you go?
Pinguwin oh Pinguwin
Say it ain't so

You remind me of a fat chick who pretend her galpals that all the guys wont stop hitting on her, and starts giving out about it.
You came on to my thread.....?
No one was trying to talk to you........?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Unfrickenbelievable. Way over the line. Consider this thread closed and you warned.


----------

